# White hairs around the eyes...



## californiagirl (Dec 11, 2009)

Daisy is getting white hairs around her eyes. Reminds me of an older golden. Maybe I've just never looked that close at a puppys eyes before?

She is defiently a darker golden and does have a white-ish patch on her chest but I am wondering if this is normal? 

I'm probably just over reacting  

Anyone have any recommendations or ideas? Maybe its just her coloring?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Goldens come in a number of flavors. The white blaze on the chest is very common and allowed in the breed standard. I've seen lots of variation on the eyelashes over the years. LibertyME's (here on the forum) dog Lexi has the longest and whitest lashes I've ever seen. Just her bit of Bling i guess.


----------



## californiagirl (Dec 11, 2009)

Her lashes are brown, but like right around her eyes (the fur part) is turning white. Almost like an old lady getting gray hairs. 

I tried taking pics but it just doesnt come out right. =(


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Totally normal!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Some goldens turn sugar faced earlier than others. I've seen some golden's white faced by the time they are three.


----------



## californiagirl (Dec 11, 2009)

Oh my! Ok, good to know. I just kept thinking about that Robin Williams movie, "Jack" where he grew super old super fast...haha...I am such a worried mother!


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

Oscar is getting a tinge of silver right under/besides his eyes -- but he is also darker so I think certainly it's easier to notice because it stands out against his coat. You still don't really notice unless you're right up in his face though -- LOL which I guess a lot of time I am!! He also has a white chest patch... hmm not sure they are related  He had a tiny white head spot when he was a baby, but that was quickly long gone... although I swear a few white hairs are coming back in that same place, as well as the bridge of his nose!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Max has these - right under his eyes. I would like to think it's more about his other hair getting darker and because it's so short there, the lighter creme is much easier to see rather than going gray at an early age.

Ps Neither of Maxs parents where white faced in the least. So hopefully Max won't be going gray early.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

I've noticed that Bailey has really light golden hairs in her face. They glisten in the sun.  Bailey has white on her back end though. I'm surprised at that, neither of her parents had the white on the back end, they were both solid color.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Nicole74 said:


> I've noticed that Bailey has really light golden hairs in her face. They glisten in the sun.  Bailey has white on her back end though. I'm surprised at that, neither of her parents had the white on the back end, they were both solid color.


 
Max always had a white butt too. In fact his tail hairs are much lighter than the rest of him. I think that in time, those parts of him will darken as well - maybe it's the last part of a puppy to do that!!


----------

